# Para los amantes del audio y guitarra



## rash (Feb 7, 2009)

...hola a todos he encontrado este sitio y esta increible, hay cientos  de esquemas de amplificador, amplificador valvulares, preamplificador, efectos y demás de casi todas las marcas....

... pues nada eso, que lo disfruten...

http://www.freeinformaciónsociety.com/electronics/schempage.php?cat=1

...saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 7, 2009)

Hago mi aporte, sobre el mismo tema por supuesto:
www.tonepad.com
www.pisotones.com

Espero que sirva


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 17, 2009)

Un poco mas de lo mismo. 

http://www.ampix.org/

saludos


----------



## ska_gatotw (Feb 18, 2009)

Los amantes de la electrónica, luthería y guitarra en Argentina tenemos un foro sencillo pero muy amigable.

http://www.diyers.com.ar

(disculpen si no está bien visto publicar links a otros foros)

Gracias por los links
saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2009)

Más del mismo tema: 
www.generalguitargadgets.com
www.geofex.com

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 18, 2009)

ska_gatotw dijo:
			
		

> ...disculpen si no está bien visto publicar links a otros foros



No hay problema, siempre y cuando no se haga con claro propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción [Norma 2.1].

Saludos.


----------



## Xander (Ago 10, 2009)

wah, fuzz y algo mas, circuitos muy simples para iniciar, todos probados por mi  

  >  http://members.shaw.ca/roma/wah.html   <


y muuucho por donde elegir....

http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects.htm

(..)

http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/MyStompboxes.htm

mas y mas..

http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~gmarts/guitar.htm

creo que con eso basta, adios


----------



## FavioS35 (Nov 12, 2009)

yo les paso una, .. jeje; pero tendréis que guerrear con el ruso  =)   : " http://www.sugardas.lt/~igoramps "

de esta´página probé el preamplificador para guitarra .."skiff amp" de exelente calidad, comparable a cualquier marca reconocida


----------



## idontcar3 (May 20, 2012)

Gracias a rash, y a todos por el aporte,  justo lo que alguien como yo necesitaba!


----------

